# Adaptar lavarropas de 60 hz a 50hz



## sta2877 (Ago 13, 2016)

Hola a todos, se me presento el siguiente problema en mi trabajo(reparo en Bs As heladeras y lavarropas)hasta ahora cuando un cliente traia de Usa un lavarropas o secadora (110v 60Hz)solo le ponia un trafo y listo,perdia un poco de potencia pero todo bien.
Para los que no son de Argentina aca tenemos 220v 50hz.
Resulta que ahora empezaron a aparecer por aca maquinas de controles electronicos y motores inverter ,entonces cuando las conecto ne aparece en el display ERROR DE FRECUENCIA 50HZ y la maquina se tilda.
Obviamente la plaqueta esta preparada para 60hz y con 50 lo detecta y se para,para enganarla y despues de revisar la plaqueta note que en la entradade la switching  tenia un varistor de 250v entonces pense que quizas la podia alimentar con 220 y como en general los 220 son 50 hz estaria solucionado despues de aislar la parte de salida de potencia(relays)que alimentaban las diferentes partes de la maquina,con todo el miedo del mundo le mande los 220 y listo arrranco y no volo  nada,tenia los 5 y los 12v para la plaqueta y pense que iba a andar PERO NO,la plaqueta arranca pero me sigue detectando los 50 hz  y se tilda.
Mis conocimientos de electronica son muy limitados como para seguir avanzando, yo recuerdo las viejas caseteras panasonic que venian con una fuente multivoltage y multifrecuencia ,la pregunta seria alguien tiene experiencia en esto y me pude ayudar a corregir el ciclaje de la plaqueta para que funcione?, no pude ver como, pero alguien en bs As ya lo soluciono(por desgracia no se ni quien ,ni como ubicarlo).
Pense que por ahi alguien de Uruguay Bolivia o similares con 220v 50hz ya tenia la solucion.
Perdon por lo larguero y gracias por el tiempo y la ayuda ...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 13, 2016)

Pues como no sea usando un variador de frecuencia no se me ocurre como. Aparte de cambiando o reprogramando la placa.


----------



## sta2877 (Ago 14, 2016)

Hola, gracias por responder,la idea era averiguar que le hace reconocer el ciclaje a la plaqueta,en las caseteras uno las enchufaba a la pared y reconocia la tension y frecuencia y se adaptaba y por ejemplo el reloj del display funcionaba a hora, como lo mio no es la electronica no se como reconoce el ciclaje supongo que debe ser algo de la fuente ya que enchufada la plaqueta a 220v50hz tengo los voltages 5/12v pero no me arranca porque detecta los 50hz,espero haber sido claro en la explicacion, estos seguro que algun colega sudamericano o europeo (220/50hz) debe haberlo solucionado a un costo razonable


----------



## Scooter (Ago 14, 2016)

No creo que exista la solución universal.
Yo trataría de averiguar cómo mide la frecuencia y engañaría a ese circuito, claro que eso a lo mejor no va ya que una vez engañado lo mismo el chopper va como el culo porque va desincronizado con la red.
En Europa es difícil encontrar ese problema; no hay 60Hz por ningún lado así que los electrodomésticos o son de 50 o admiten ambas directamente. Solo algún cabeza hueca importa cosas de eeuu pero no vale la pena ni por precio ni por portes ni nada.


----------



## sta2877 (Ago 14, 2016)

Justamente a eso me refiero,esta  maquina la trajo un cliente de usa,antes con las maquinas controlazdas por un timer mecanico solo con un trafo 220-110 alcanzaba , pero ahora aparecio este problema con las de control electronico.Si supiera que detecta la frecuencia se le podria hacer algo para enga#arlo y listo,SUPONGO, ja ja ja


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2016)

Y listo no. Si ese circuito lo usa para disparar un triac, cosa probable, lo hará mal y no dará error pero irá de pena.


----------



## solaris8 (Ago 15, 2016)

lo unico que te queda para hacer, es una  plaqueta universal, y ya tenes todas las funciones.
en el foro hay un tema desarrollado de una plaqueta con un pic,pero no lo encontre, sino mercado libre.....

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-615406927-plaqueta-universal-para-lavarropas-757-motor-2-velocidades-_JM_


----------



## sta2877 (Ago 15, 2016)

Hola,no ,esto es imposible ,esta plaqueta universal sirve para un lavarropas aurora ,la maquina en cuestion es una maquina elaboradisima, si fuese un auto seria un fiat 600 contra un rolls royce,
Revisando internet vi posteos donde hablan de hacer un trafo 220 a 110-110 con punto medio para emular la instalacion electrica de Usa con dos vivos,pero eso o me soluciona ,a un costo razonable el problema del ciclaje sigo teniendo 50 hz y necesito 60 con una onda sinusoide.
gracias por el tiempo .
PD: La plaqueta en cuestion esta fabricada en Mexico por una empresa que se llama JABIL ,estoy seguro que la deben de fabricar para 110/50 o 220/50 hz, pero por mas que busque no pude conseguir un mail para comuinicarme con esta empresa que por lo visto le fabrica para infinidadde marcas, si tenes algun dato se agradece.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 15, 2016)

Bueno, tener un rolls roice que funcione en modo Fiat 600 es mejor que tener uno que NO funcione.
Sigue siendo una opción aunque tenga disponible la mitad de tonterías .

La otra es comprar un variador. Al dueño del rolls rois no creo que le importe que la gasolina cueste a 2€ el litro ni cuánto gaste. 
Le pones un variador de senoidal pura a 60Hz y a correr. Cuesta mucho más que un fiat600 pero menos que un rolsrrois


----------

